# Comment lancer GeekTool au démarrage ?



## applejuice (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à lancer GeekTool automatiquement au démarrage du Mac.
J'ai pourtant bien coché GeekTool dans la liste des applications figurant dans *Préférence Systeme / Comptes / Ouverture*

Quelqu'un as-t-il réussi ?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)

Si tu as coché la case "masquer" décoche la et là cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## applejuice (26 Février 2010)

merci Christophe... c'était bien ça


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)

De rien.


----------

